# New Toy Arrived Yesterday



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Christmas came early this year, My new toy is here and I just finished assembling it.The last picture shows it running. I guess all that is left is hook up the dust collector and add a router table.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Where's the anti-kickback palls and blade guard? <g>

You've got a beauty there, Jimmie.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That Jimmie is going to make so many of us envious, so is the space you have. Use it safely and may we look forward to many future photo shoots of your projects in the making.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

That is one sweet looking saw Jimmie. Have dry out my keyboard now, all this drool.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

SWEEEEEET! You must have been a very good boy this year!


----------



## Dangerman (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice saw Jimmie, By the look of that box you set it up in record time!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Now that is some saw, congratulations on your purchase.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

One sweet machine ya got there. Wish I had that much room


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Lucky Monkey! Man the Delta TS has changed big time in 6 yrs.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

robersonjr said:


> Christmas came early this year, My new toy is here and I just finished assembling it.The last picture shows it running. I guess all that is left is hook up the dust collector and add a router table.


Thanks all, in answer to your question about the anti-kickback pawls and blade guard, they are on the bench, fortunally they are very easy to install and remove, no tools required. So in order to wax the top and get the photo of the blade I did remove them. I am gettijng ready for a trip to Lowes to get the required ducting to connect the dust collector and some 4X4's to build an outfeed table. Next I will attempt to build a router table and connect it to the right side. My old saw held my router lift in the right table but because of the rigid construction of the table on this saw a new router table and use of my existing router lift is required. Will send pictures of progress. Thanks Robbie


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

very nice table saw Robbie


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow what a gorgeous saw. Your a lucky man and a good one. I am still hoping I do not find coal in my stocking.


----------



## RLFX (Nov 20, 2009)

Boy I'll tell ya that gives me Wood !! ooo sorry just got excited there for a minute!


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

SWEET GIFT !!!!!!!

Thats a damn nice saw you have there !


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

You are a lucky man!!!! Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

So I assume that there were several saws you considered before you pulled the trigger.

May I ask what saws you investigated and how The Delta came out on top?

I love it, by the way. It reminds me a lot of the Grizzly G1023RLX, which is on my top five list.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Helo Brad, yes, I did a bit of research before purchasing this saw. I did not need a new saw to start off with, I had a Powermatic 66. But to help out one of my family members who had fallen on hard times and needed to get back into cabnet building, I sold him my saw at a substantial discount, which helped him but left me needing a saw. Now I am only a hobbiest woodworker but I do love tools and I do love quality. 
To be honest, I did not consider the Grizzly, I bought two tools from grizzly in the past and was greatly dissapointed, to the point of selling them cheap just to get rid of them. I may have gotten a bad lot both times, but did not want to get burnt again. I looked at the Sawstop, the Powermatic and the Jet. The Jet being the least expensive. the other two being comparable. I was impressed with the sawstop function but felt the Delta was overall more user friendly. I really like the smoothness and ease of blade adjustment along with the tooless ability of installing the riving knife, guard and anti kickback. The up front handles are awesome and the angle guage is dead on. I did opt for the 5 HP model which comes with the 52" fence standard. 
Now as for the cost, again after a couple weeks of research, I do believe I checked every site listed on the web at least a dozen times but none could match nor come close to the tool store we have in Reno. This saw was $2,998, after Uncle Sam grabbed his share, total was $3,231. No other outlet was even close. The name of the place in Reno is Apex, they started out as a sharpening shop, which is where I get all my blades sharpened. It took about a week to get the saw in, they do stock a lot of tools but did not have the 5 HP in stock. Anyway I am very pleased so far with my decision on the Delta, no regreats and would make the same choice again. Hope this helps, which ever saw you purchase, best of luck. I did not let the cost interfere with my decision, only after I decided which one I wanted, I looked for the best deal. Good Hunting Robbie


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for your feedback. The Jet is also on my top five list. Powermatic is hard to ignore. I have a Delta contractors saw that has been a real pleasure to own and work with. So, the Delta cabinet saw is also high on my list.

I don't NEED an new saw but I have had the Delta for a long time and I really need something that is safer, larger (52" would be great), better dust extraction, and more compact. I really hat that my motor sticks out and is constantly under attach from wood that I am trying to tailor to my needs.

I would never pull the trigger without my wife's blessing so it is a sales effort to convice her that it is necessary. I am almost there though. Mayby next quarter she and I willl have decided on the best solution. I will keep everyone posted on my progress.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmm don't know how I missed this post but great saw and congratulations.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

I will say this Brad, going from a contractor saw to a cabinet saw is like going from a VW to a caddy, they both get you to where you need to go but the ride is is worth the expense. I too have an old Rockwell contractor saw, the 12" model. Think it is from the 60's. It doesn't see much use and I should part with it, but you know it's been a great friend and has never let me down. It still has the origional fence and 3hp motor which still pops a curcuit breaker sometimes when I plug it in to a busy outlet but it still keeps ticking. I do hope you upgrade, you will be greatly pleased, whith whichever machine you decide on.

Thanks all for your comments, I will post pictures of both my outfeed table and router table as soon as I finish the RT. The outfeed table is finished and is a wonderful addition. The RT is in work but may need to be put on hold as the Navy needs me to be in Pax River for a week. I sure wish my work would quit interfering with my hobby, this sure gets rediculas sometime. Just when I'm on a roll they put a kink in my style. Oh well guess I shouldn't complain, it still puts food on the table and toys to play with. V/R Robbie


----------

